
Ask HN: Synonyms/Alternative phrasing for end-to-end pipeline? - occamschainsaw
I have been working on some documentation and cover letters. The phrase &quot;end-to-end pipeline&quot; keeps popping up and it seems repetitive. How would you rephrase it? I am suffering from a bad case of writer&#x27;s block and am probably obsessing over the details, but would appreciate any help.
======
pseingatl
"comprehensive solution"

